# Home Training Death.



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.indystar.com/article.php?lemaster13.html
 "Man gets 20 years in death of infant son"



> Lee LeMaster received the maximum 20-year prison sentence Friday in the martial arts kicking death of his 10-month-old son.
> ...
> The boy died after receiving a "back kick" to the head that his father delivered while practicing martial arts in the cramped bedroom of his home, LeMaster previously testified.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 21, 2002)

That is a horrible story, unfortunately it is just another nail in the coffin for those trying to legislate the martial arts.


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2002)

There are a few accidental death/injury stories that can be found by searching on karate at the BBC news site (an excellent news site, by the way):

http://newssearch.bbc.co.uk/cgi-bin/results.pl?tab=news&scope=news&q=karate

Horror story:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/uk/wales/newsid_1530000/1530691.stm


----------



## Yari (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *http://www.indystar.com/article.php?lemaster13.html
> "Man gets 20 years in death of infant son"
> ...



Came up empty, but I agree it's sad, very sad.


/Yari


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

That Story is scary! Not really!

:EG:


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

That story is real Cost for someones Death.

:EG:


----------

